# Lacrosse area



## jeffl4567 (May 6, 2013)

lacrosse county and surrounding areas


----------



## jeffl4567 (May 6, 2013)

has anyone been finding any in lacrosse county yet


----------



## craftymonkey (Apr 28, 2013)

Nope...been out to my favorite spots, and it just doesn't look like it should yet for morels, and sure enough, found nothing in those tried-and-true places. Hold on...it will be time in a week I'd guess!


----------



## craftymonkey (Apr 28, 2013)

In the lax area....


----------



## jeffl4567 (May 6, 2013)

im taking orders for anyone who wants some there are starting to pop


----------



## craftymonkey (Apr 28, 2013)

My fave spots are usually a bit late..still nothing.


----------



## kessnonetheless (May 6, 2014)

I have found some on the island. If anyone has any free time this weekend we can go? Let me know a.s.a.p.


----------



## jeffl4567 (May 6, 2013)

finding some now hope it doesnt keep getting so cold at night the ones i found where south east facing


----------



## kessnonetheless (May 6, 2014)

Jeff do u wanna get together and hunt this weekend? Or anyone?


----------



## jeffl4567 (May 6, 2013)

i will be in minn. this weekend ive been out found some small grays in the woods everything else that i have found has been wood line not popping in the woods yet my wifes father found 2 bag fulls in the middle of his yard people are finding them in fields flat ground in the sun right now i hope this heat helps maybe some warm rain in the woods that will get them popping


----------



## crawfman13 (Apr 25, 2013)

Got some for sale in the LaX/Cashton area. 25$/lb


----------

